# What is he?



## KWAK (Jan 20, 2013)

He is the size of my alpine doe.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 20, 2013)

KWAK said:
			
		

> He is the size of my alpine doe.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6914_adsg_451.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6914_adsg_463.jpg


Does his tail curl tightly up over his back?  Airplane ears?  To me, He definitely looks like he could have some fainter in him or even be FB.


----------



## KWAK (Jan 20, 2013)

his tail does curl up, if you look at the picture close you can see it...
 FB? what's that?


----------



## Godsgrl (Jan 20, 2013)

KWAK said:
			
		

> his tail does curl up, if you look at the picture close you can see it...
> FB? what's that?


Full Blooded maybe? Maybe full blooded fainter?


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a dairy cross maybe some fainter crossed with Nubian.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 20, 2013)

whatever he is, he is very nice looking.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

That is SCREAMING Myotonic to me. I didn't see the title, just the goat and said, "Nice looking Myotonic."


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes totally Myotonic goat. Look at the back legs, the horns, classic ears, perfect head, body, everything. I swear to you he is VERY Myotonic is not all the way.


----------



## KWAK (Jan 20, 2013)

He doesn't faint though?
Do you guy's think he's good quality?
My friend gave him to me for free....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

KWAK said:
			
		

> He doesn't faint though?
> Do you guy's think he's good quality?
> My friend gave him to me for free....


Well actually no goat faints. Their muscles stiffen up due to a genetic neuromuscular condition when they are scared or startled. 

So there are a few things as to why he doesn't do that. 1.) once a Myotonic goat is older they really don't do that often. It's much less common the older they get and 2.) if he does have a cross in him somewhere they may have removed it. Myotonia doesn't remain after you have crossed the goat with another goat. So if he has a non-Myotonia goat in him then he may not stiffen up.

I really have no idea. It depends on what percentage he is, his parasite resistance, hooves, etc etc.

From the looks of him he looks rather nice. How old is he and what's his weight. Oh and do you want to give him to me?


----------



## KWAK (Jan 20, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> KWAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His hooves were overgrown when I got him, but seem to hold up fine, I'm not sure how much he weighs but he seems to be a heft boy.
I have not had to worm him yet, he seems to be an extremely healthy goat unlike my firt three. 
He is almost 3 from what I was told.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

> His hooves were overgrown when I got him, but seem to hold up fine, I'm not sure how much he weighs but he seems to be a heft boy.
> I have not had to worm him yet, he seems to be an extremely healthy goat unlike my firt three.
> He is almost 3 from what I was told.


How often were they trimmed? Do you know?

He looks pretty nice size. He looks like a "real Myotonic" as I call them.

If I were you I would run a fecal on him just so you can see what he in there and how much. I think that would be really good for you.

If I were to guess I would have guessed three! hah No joke


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't know much about Mytonic goats, but he is a handsome fellow.

From the picture he looks very health.  You should get a fecal done.

I think you got a real keeper.  And you sure can't beat the price


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 21, 2013)

Some Myotonics do not 'faint'.  They might stiffen just a little bit but never actually fall or even slow down.  They would be a 1 on the 'fainting' scale.  It is true that most of them do 'faint' less as they get older, unless they are like my Buck Eli, who falls over if he stubs his toe.  He is 4 yrs old and is so stiff he waddles.  He is a big ol teddy bear with huge horns and the most lovable thing you ever saw.  Your goat looks an awful lot like my Dude, who is a Full Blooded Myotonic and 'baby daddy extraordinaire'.  Here is a pic of them.  You will see the similarities in the face, tail and overall build to yours.  Myotonics are overall very easy keepers, and quite parasite resistant.

Dude (black) and Eli (white)






Dude





Eli


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

> Some Myotonics do not 'faint'.  They might stiffen just a little bit but never actually fall or even slow down.  They would be a 1 on the 'fainting' scale.  It is true that most of them do 'faint' less as they get older, unless they are like my Buck Eli, who falls over if he stubs his toe.  He is 4 yrs old and is so stiff he waddles. You will see the similarities in the face, tail and overall build to yours.  Myotonics are overall very easy keepers, and quite parasite resistant.


----------



## manybirds (Jan 21, 2013)

fainter or even possibly a pygmy cross? could even be a kiko cross. deffinantly a meat origioned breed in him. does he ever stiffen up when scared?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

manybirds said:
			
		

> fainter or even possibly a pygmy cross? could even be a kiko cross. deffinantly a meat origioned breed in him. does he ever stiffen up when scared?


I think it's all been answered as to breed and if he stiffens up.

Also if he has Kiko in him it's very small amount and he does not have Pygmy. He's too large.


----------



## KWAK (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I had never seen him stiffen up... Or at least realised what it was.

He loves to jump out of a window in his barn, once in a while he will stand up in it and act like he"s going to jump but acts like he can't move his back legs for a few seconds. Maybe he was actually stiffening up


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

Could be.


----------

